# Plugs fouling, no power, out of ideas - MF2200 Industrial Gas



## djkramer (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey all, 

I'm running a 1967 MF 2200 Industrial with a Continental gas engine.

Been having problems for awhile now. Started with just losing power when I needed her to do some real work. Like engaging the hydraulics or PTO or hitting the higher gears. She seemed to run ok at the lower end.

But I started burning out points. I played with a bunch of things including changing plugs, wires, coil, and distributor cap. The started calved in the process too so that got changed.

I was fouling up plugs regularly. Dry carbon. No shine, no fuel. All four plugs equally fouled. No individual cylinder seemed any different. I had tested compression early on and all was in normal ranges. Nothing burning up out the exhaust. All smells were normal. Hasn't burned oil to speak of.

I'd clean the plugs up, she'd run like a top for another half hour or so and then fouled again.

Zero success running in cold weather.

Finally dad and I figured we should just put in an electronic ignition. Put in a Pertronix Ignitor (version 1). (Note: I didn't upgrade the coil because from what I could determine she was hot enough. But I'm second guessing that.)

She fired up beautifully. Worked great. Used it through the winter, starting it at -20C no problem. 

Then this spring, she started fouling again.

It was due for an oil change. The oil came out grey and slightly thinned out and smelling like gas. Nasty.

That prompted me to chase back to the carb and have a look around. The high and low screws were set too far open so I closed them down to a turn and a half. 

The float seemed high. I remember the previous owner saying he had rebuilt the carb and thought the float might need adjusting. So I dropped it just an 1/8th of an inch or so.

Fired it back up and it was lovely. I ran her good with the mower full on for 40 minutes. I finally had to quit. 

But I went back tonight and I now I can't even get her to catch. Plugs were now shiny and wet. I know I flooded it once trying to get her going. Nothing. Ran the battery down. Boosted it. Nothing.

Came inside. Drop kicked a pizza. And here I am.

I'm out of my depth now. Actually I've been out of my depth for a long time. But my dad is a champ. Taught me all I know on the farm. Can't express how much it's shaped me as a man. Seriously. Right in the feels. 

Now what?

Possible problems:

Plugs aren't hot enough?

Coil doesn't match?

Carb needs adjustment?

Dad thought maybe a head gasket leak or crack somewhere letting in coolant. He didn't think gas would turn the oil grey. I'm hoping he's wrong!

Seriously thankful for your input!

Doug


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Doug, welcome to the tractor forum. 

In reading your post, my very first thought was the plugs aren't hot enough. Back in the late 60's I had a car that fouled plugs, and the solution was to install hotter plugs.

When you leave the tractor sit idle (your last episode), it appears to me that the carburetor is flooding. Maybe your needle valve is not seating. Is this a new needle? Maybe try the old needle. Have you checked the floats? One side may be leaking....test it a bowl of gasoline. This may also be the problem with your plugs. Constantly flooding a bit even when running.... running too rich. It may be time for a new or rebuilt carburetor.

You can install a fuel shut-off solenoid or just a manual shut-off valve.

I agree with your dad, gray oil usually has water in it. HTH


----------



## djkramer (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Sixbales, hotter plugs is a cheap and easy place to start. I'll give that a try for starters. (pun intended).

The carb was rebuilt just before I bought her so it's a new needle. I'll get into the carb next and give it a good once over.

As for water in the oil....ruh roh.

Thanks so much.

Doug


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Don't forget to check the floats in gasoline to ensure you don't have a leaking float.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

and not to toss about bad news, but the continental engines were prone to cracking between the valve seats..........I work with the continentals engines in my Toro groundsmaster. 1965 to 1974 engines all use the same head, many of the parts are Renault.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

not saying that is your problem though, I believe plug type and timing are your issue


----------



## djkramer (Jun 15, 2017)

willys55 said:


> not saying that is your problem though, I believe plug type and timing are your issue


Thanks Doc,

Timing and spark is exactly where we're looking. Good to have your confirmation.

We're thinking that the moisture in the oil may have come from rain and snow down the exhaust. I wish I had better storage conditions but tarps are the best I can do and I think the pipe was exposed through a couple big storms.

As for the valve seats, is that a fatal injury? What's the degree of difficulty to repair?

Doug


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

not hard to repair really, but the head would need to be replaced and they are getting harder to find.


----------

